# Abandonded Hotel Devon



## tad102 (Apr 27, 2014)

Saw this building on a trip to a photo job, so had to stop and investigate on the way back for my first photo explore  ....
It had obviously been completed stripped of everything worth anything, and the elements had done the rest, so not a lot of character left 



free photo upload
Old and Crumbling




free picture upload
Deserted drive




image hosting more than 5mb
Totally gutted




free upload image
What was left of the old office




image hosting over 10mb
Boarded up and dark




free upload pictures
The old laundry?




upload images
Pikies ripped floorboards up for piping I guess :icon_evil




upload image online
Follage in bedrooms




gifs upload
Follage in room 2




upload
Knackered Bathroom




adult image hosting
The view from a dilapidated bedroom




image hosting over 10mb
The master staircase, the carpet was like a sponge, soaking




screen grab
Whats left of another bedroom




post img
Cobwebs in a forgotten room




pic host
A 1st floor day room?1




photo uploading
A 1st floor dayroom 2




adult image hosting
Corroded lightswitches




post image
The ceiling above the stairs




host image online
Whats left of the ballroom




picture hosting
Ballroom 2




image hosting websites
Ivy growing in the pool room




how to print screen on pc
Completely dry apart from the waterleak at deep end!


----------



## skoobysoo (Apr 27, 2014)

What a gorgeous building and what a shame everything inside has been stripped, frigging saddos pikeying everything :0(


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice looking place, the stairs look good.
Thanks


----------



## tad102 (Apr 27, 2014)

Been empty for 7 years I was told, but looks more like 50!


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 27, 2014)

Good work there
thanks for sharing


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Apr 28, 2014)

Excellent photography and a good find. Many thanks for taking the time and effort


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 28, 2014)

Suprised the doors and most of the fireplaces still there!Great building loads of character and features thanks for showing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lovely views and beautiful exterior..
thanks!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice find, not seen this one come up before. Despite the stripping theres a lot of natural decay. 
Lovely photos, cheers for sharing.


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 29, 2014)

There's a rather new looking ladder there? 

Nice exterior, shame about the remnants of the insides, the staircase still looks sturdy though. Looks like it would have made a nice convalescent home.


----------



## fannyadams (Apr 29, 2014)

Love the creeping foliage


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 29, 2014)

excellent report of a hotel thats been forgotten!!


----------



## cheesecrisps (Apr 29, 2014)

great place what a view from bedroom window.


----------



## tad102 (Apr 29, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Suprised the doors and most of the fireplaces still there!Great building loads of character and features thanks for showing.



Actually most of the fireplaces had been nicked, but the one in the ballroom was solid stone, the plinth prob weighed a few tonnes!


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, this looks a good 'un. Lovely staircase and funky wallpaper.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 30, 2014)

Very nice find indeed  Thanks for sharing


----------



## caradon (Apr 30, 2014)

Fantastic venue, great pics thanks


----------

